# Help to identify this tractor



## henriquerita (Aug 27, 2012)

hi guys,

today my grampa found one tractor at the farm, i brought to city and we want to collect more details about the model and maker! We dont know anything about this!
And if is possible if is possible to make a restoration, because dont have anything :/

Please any help i will be glad!
thanks and rgds


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you may have to do more digging, literally, to find out more about that tractor. A good clean up with a wire brush may reveal a name or some numbers that may help identify it. 
It might be worth a trip to return to that farm and see if there is anymore of it remaining there. I've seen a sort of axle set up like that on a kubota 4 wheel drive, and a few european tractors as well.
I would try locate the rest of that tractor, or find another to do a restoration on. What you have there, it think would cost a lot of money to repair.


----------



## henriquerita (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello Pogobill,

I did that at the axle, and the only thing I found, was the axle was made by DARCAST and the model is IDA21405, but the problem thats nothing about that on internet 

All this time i thought this tractor was a old Ford N series! But now i dont think so!

I think this is a BMC MINI, do you know this tractor?


----------



## henriquerita (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not familiar with these, although I have heard of them. I can see how you may have thought it was an 8N or a Ferguson. The front axle and the steering rods are very similar and the size of the unit is close, but seems to be a bit smaller. I wonder if some of the parts would interchange? Have you had any luck locating the 4 cylinder diesel, or any of the sheetmetal parts that are missing?
There must be a few of those around.
Good luck
Bill
Ps I saw one for sale for 3500 pounds, could cost you a lot more than that to fix up the one you have.


----------



## henriquerita (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, we returned to the place we got the tractor, and nothing there, no engine, no parts of the hood, nothing  and I was looking on the internet, i can find some parts in UK, because this tractors was made in Scottland! But not the most parts 

Im thinking i can use this axle and build a FORD N8 on it! The ford i think is more easy to find parts!

Please let me know where in US I can find more parts of old tractor, because in brazil is very hard 

Henrique Rita


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Henrique, 
Thought you were on the other side of the ocean... Spain actually. I work in Venuezuela for a while back in the early '90's. We had a brand new gasoline engined welder in our shop, and it had a new 4 cylinder Ford flat head engine in it. I'm sure you will be able to find a lot of parts between there and Bazil.
Not sure what else to tell you, except good luck! If I find a lead on a tractor or parts for you, I'll drop you a line.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Darcast were from memory a supplier to the nuffield (later Leyland) tractor plant @ Bathgate in Scotland!!!

You may get further help from the Nuffield, Leyland, Marshall tractor club

Here

http://www.thenuffieldandleylandtractorclub.co.uk/


----------

